# Crimpzange Knipex oder Weidmüller / Entmantler



## dr.chiller (27 Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte mir eine vernünftige Crimpzange für Aderendhülsen + isolierte  Kabelschuhe kaufen, da ich bisher nur eien sehr günstige Zange im  Einsatz hatte, und stehe vor der Frage ob eine Zange von Knipex oder  Weidmüller die bessere Wahl ist. 

Speziell interessiere ich mich für bei den Crimpzangen für Aderendhülsen für: 

Knipex 97 53 04 – Selbsteinstellende Crimpzange für Aderendhülsen (Vierkantpressung) 

Weidmüller PZ6 Roto L für Aderendhülsen (Trapezpressung) 

Weismüller PZ 10 SQR oder PZ10 HEX Selbsteinstellende Crimpzange für Aderendhülsen (Vierkant-/Sechskantpressung) 

Für die isolierten Kabelschuhe: 

Knipex Perciforce 97 52 36 

Weidmüller CTI 6 


Außerdem suche ich noch einen guten Entmantler für 2/3 adrige Kabel z.B. Ölflex 

Hier hatte ich den Weidmüller AM16 gesehen der ganz gut zu sein scheint. 


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas Empfehlen oder Tipps geben. Im Netz habe ich zu einem Vergleich zu den oben gennnten Zangen leider nichts finden können. 



Viele Grüße 

Christian


----------



## Draco Malfoy (27 Mai 2018)

Habe die eine legendäre 0,05-16mm² Knipex und diverse Weidmüller. Letztere sind definitiv besser, wenn man vorwiegend kleine Querschnitte verarbeiten möchte. Roto von WD würde ich nicht nehmen, PZ4 ist eine gute Zange, PZ3 noch besser.

Mit Knipex kannste alles pressen wo über 2,5mm² geht und du dabei von der Gelegengeit Gebrauch machen möchtest, einen kräftigen Händedruck aufzubauen. 16mm² mit einer Hand in einem Zug durchzupressen ist dabei sozuagen die Prüfungsleistung.


----------



## dr.chiller (27 Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Gibt es einen Grund, warum die Weidmüller für kleine Querschnitte besser funktionieren wie die Knipex? Hauptsächlich möchte ich von 0,5 bis 2,5 mm2 crimpen. Hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass es gerade bei den kleinen Querschnitten wenig Unterschied macht.


----------



## weißnix_ (28 Mai 2018)

Ich benutze auch die Trapezpressung mit festen Backen.
Mit diversen selbsteinstellenden hatte ich vor allem bei 0,5 und gelegentlich bei 0,75 Probleme, weil die AEH sich in das Zangenprofil eingepresst haben und dadurch stark verformt wurden. Gelegentlich konnte ich so einen Verformling nur mit Werkzeug aus den Crimpzangen herausholen.


----------



## dr.chiller (28 Mai 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch die Trapezpressung mit festen Backen.
> Mit diversen selbsteinstellenden hatte ich vor allem bei 0,5 und gelegentlich bei 0,75 Probleme, weil die AEH sich in das Zangenprofil eingepresst haben und dadurch stark verformt wurden. Gelegentlich konnte ich so einen Verformling nur mit Werkzeug aus den Crimpzangen herausholen.




Das hatte ich auch bei meiner Recherche festgestellt bei Zangen die aufgebaut sind wie die Weidmüller PZ3 oder Knipex 975309. Diese sind wohl wirklich erst ab 0,75 oder 1,0 wirklich geeignet.

Welche Zange hast du mit Trapezprofil im Einsatz?


----------



## weißnix_ (28 Mai 2018)

dr.chiller schrieb:


> Welche Zange hast du mit Trapezprofil im Einsatz?


Weitkowitz WZ1
hat Wechselbacken für iso/n.iso Kabelschuhe und Aderendhülsen.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (28 Mai 2018)

dr.chiller schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Gibt es einen Grund, warum die Weidmüller für kleine Querschnitte besser funktionieren wie die Knipex? Hauptsächlich möchte ich von 0,5 bis 2,5 mm2 crimpen. Hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass es gerade bei den kleinen Querschnitten wenig Unterschied macht.



Weil die Knipex sehr grob ist. Da kann das schon passieren, was der *weißnix *schreibt, das sich kleine Hülsen sich dort stark verformen und nachher herausgekratzt werden müssen. Für größere Querschnitte ist Knipex sehr nice. Geht nicht kaputt, kannst jedem Fremdelektriker anvertrauen, er muss damit schon Nägel reinkloppen, um sie unbrauchbar zu machen.


----------



## maxder2te (8 Juni 2018)

Ich hab die klassische Weidmüller PZ4 für die Endhülsen. Geht von 0,5 bis 4 mm² einwandfrei. Schafft zur Not auch 6 mm² wenn ich meine PZ16 nicht dabei hab.
Die alte Bausweise lässt auch das Crimpen von 0,34 mm² an der Stirnseite zu, mit aktuellen PZ4 geht das nicht mehr (weil sie die Stirnseitige Presskante nicht mehr besitzt).
Für Kabelschuhe Weidmüller YYT 7 (rot/blau/gelb).

Meine Zangen gehen mittlerweile ins 18. Jahr - Laut Lagersystem wird die PZ4 noch immer an neue Elektriker ausgegeben.


----------

